# Feeding wild goose meat



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a possible connection to get some FREE wild goose shot locally. What might be some concerns on feeding this? Should I freeze it for a length of time before using it? I'm not sure if there are any health concerns about the wild geese around here but I know that this guy usually filets the meat and gives it to the food kitchen to use and has used it himself, so I'm thinking it must be safe. 

On a funny note, I told him I wanted it for my dog and would be willing to take the organs or even the goose whole so he didn't need to do any work. He got all huffy and said I shouldn't be feeding dogs the bones, blah, blah, blah. I argued for a while but this guy ALWAYS thinks he's right and knows everything and insisted that he would give me the organs separately but would filet the meat and give it to me.  Whatever! Free is free I guess.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Freezing for a month or so could never hurt, but I haven't heard anything bad related to wild shot game-bird. Maybe someone else will have some better insight.

You're right though, for a price of free, I'd let him think that pigs flew.


----------

